# Specifications for Stihl hose on FS90 trimmer



## madscientist357 (May 11, 2022)

I was wondering if anyone potentially knows what the specifications (mainly ID x OD) are for a hose, which I think is the impulse hose, on the Stihl FS90. It makes sense that it would be an impulse hose since it connection from the bottom of the carb to the crankcase.

From what I could find on the limited IPLs available, it is Stihl part # 4180 141 8601, and one parts site lists the name as "Stihl Hose 47.5mm". This is the approximate length which I measured on the one I removed from my trimmer but there is no specification of ID/OD. The markings indicate it is an "R1" hose. Googling only lead me to some other forums which gave specifications for the smaller "R3" hoses on this trimmer and another "R1" hose which is smaller. It also appears that the hose IDs/ODs are not whole mm increments since I am finding specs like 3.1 mm ID x 5.7 mm OD for some of the hoses.

I am trying to replace this hose on my trimmer and would potentially like to substitute with a comparable hose due to availability/cost if possible. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Bill G (May 13, 2022)

Take your old one to a decent auto supply house and get a decent employee to pull out their tygon line. Compare it and you will be good


----------



## scruffy808 (Jun 7, 2022)

Just take it to an outdoor power equipment shop they are sure to have bulk hose they use in their workshop. In Australia we seem to have 4 sizes of the yellow Tygon fuel line pretty well where ever you go to ask or purchase. Think they are 3/32 ID ,1/8 inch ID, 3/16 Inch ID and 1/4 inch ID. This range of sizes seems to fit just about anything plus its nice soft tube to stretch a bit.. The OD might be important if tube has to seal on OD like fuel return or fuel tank breather. There is larger OD in some bore sizes. Hope that helps out.


----------



## cookies (Jun 7, 2022)

tygon will blow off once it gets hot and softens up. The black echo fuel hose is good stuff and so is the oregon/rotary black fuel hose with echo fuel hose part numbers. I just got a whole roll of this on saturday. https://www.ebay.com/itm/302286305809?hash=item4661aafa11:g:C-MAAOSwSgdiiTiw


----------



## stihltech (Jun 8, 2022)

The hose isn't but 3 to 4 bucks or less. A lot of work for something else that may not work.


----------

